# Its give away time



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

Here's a neat project that a few of us have been working on for a little while now. Let's just say it's a 'well traveled' slingshot. I carved it out of a fork from a Linden tree here in the garden state. From here it went to SJAaz where he put this unbelieveable electro-fracked lightning effect on it. It's amazing. Then it went on to lbojoe in Arkansas for the finish work. After taking a bazillion pics, I've resigned myself to the fact that I cant capture the colors of this finish in a picture. Its Iridescent. I'm having a hard time even describing it except to say that it's really really cool!
So that's New Jersey to Arizona to Arkansas. Now that its finished, the three of us have decided to continue its journey, and give it away. We've elected Steve (SJAaz) as the grand poobah of the give away and will answer questions if any.
Ok. Here's the rules: steve has drawn a number that is between 1 and 1000. Simply reply to this thread with your guess. The closest guess to Steve's number wins. If you are a current or former member of the armed forces, you get an extra guess. 
That's it. Good luck everyone and thanks for looking.


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

That is a beautiful slingshot, I will guess 665


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

Lucky 777. That's a beauty! Thanks for the chance.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Lord up above! Nice job gentlemen, I've gotta pick a number ..... 428.

Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Hi guys...

Just want to say that I don't want to limit this just to North America. If you are a member, we'll work out the shipping somehow. Also, if you are a vet, not only do you get two guesses, but I'll foot the bill no matter where. Today is the 5TH. of Apr. so lets run the give away until the 20th. That should give everyone a chance to get in.

PS: You really have to see this to realize what a beautiful job Chris and Joe did on it! It is absolutely one of a kind.

Good luck to all. Be safe...we are all in this together.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

No way!! I thought you guys were just teasing and we're going to give it to the International Sling Museum!!
I'm in on the good ol' 440. Dodge put out Highway Patrol Cars with the 440 under the hood. My Pops and I dropped a 440 from a total cruiser into a 1969 Buick LeSabre. I could have for my entire SlingShop into the backseat of that beast!
P.S. My number is 440, not 1969!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## JASling (Feb 4, 2019)

Thanks for the opportunity  
95

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo (Oct 25, 2019)

Man that is a bruiser awesome work here 878 ????


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

That's a beauty for sure! Thanks for the opportunity! 163


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

557


----------



## MikeyLikesIt (Oct 19, 2018)

Whoah, what a beauty! Thanks for the opportunity guys.

I'll guess 809!


----------



## Royleonard (Jun 30, 2017)

That's a beautiful piece! I'm in with 973.Thanks


----------



## MIsling (Sep 7, 2017)

Wow! That is a beautiful frame! I'll guess 276. Thanks for the chance.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Great collaboration.

Put me down for 333!


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

SJAaz said:


> Hi guys...
> Just want to say that I don't want to limit this just to North America. If you are a member, we'll work out the shipping somehow. Also, if you are a vet, not only do you get two guesses, but I'll foot the bill no matter where. Today is the 5TH. of Apr. so lets run the give away until the 20th. That should give everyone a chance to get in.
> 
> PS: You really have to see this to realize what a beautiful job Chris and Joe did on it! It is absolutely one of a kind.
> Good luck to all. Be safe...we are all in this together.


And dont forget about the lightning effect. It's the first time IVE ever seen that done on a slingshot.this frame would be nothing without it. Great job Steve!


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Thats cool.

928 for me.


----------



## Catapults and Carving (Jan 6, 2020)

Wow I can't believe you guys are giving this away! 376 is my guess, thanks for the opportunity either way, good luck everybody!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tangolima (Mar 2, 2020)

Thanks. 383.

-TL

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## The island boy. (Feb 5, 2020)

11 for me


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

treeman said:


> SJAaz said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys...
> ...


I'm glad Steve is certifiable to play with lightning! I shocked the begeezus out of myself when I was 12 with an electric weedwacker.... haven't felt the same since! 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

MOJAVE MO said:


> treeman said:
> 
> 
> > SJAaz said:
> ...


Moses, that explains so many things.lol!


----------



## JaxBaron (Feb 14, 2020)

That is a beautiful slingshot! Nice work guys.


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Beautiful frame! I’m in at 187


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Gorgeous frame guys, thanks for the 
" double " chance. ( US Army )
Put me in please for 454 and 870

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

treeman said:


> MOJAVE MO said:
> 
> 
> > treeman said:
> ...


We all wondered about that.


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

JaxBaron said:


> That is a beautiful slingshot! Nice work guys.


Jax...ya gotta pick a number.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

This one may have magical powers to it guys. It's very attractive. As a matter of fact dust is very attracted to it! LoL 
Sure got a witchy feel to it. Can't wait for the lucky winner to see it in person. It's extra special.


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Ibojoe said:


> This one may have magical powers to it guys. It's very attractive. As a matter of fact dust is very attracted to it! LoL
> Sure got a witchy feel to it. Can't wait for the lucky winner to see it in person. It's extra special.


We refer to it respectfully as "wizard's wand lightening fork" It does have a certain aura. :shocked:


----------



## NSFC (Mar 31, 2020)

My guess is 77


----------



## mk4ia (Sep 24, 2018)

004


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Wow she's gorgeous and I bet even more in person. Awesome collaboration and thank you for the chance! My number is 675!


----------



## Bugar (Dec 24, 2009)

Really fine shooter, I'll guess, 490, and my ol Korea duty gets 550 guess, tnx for the great giveaway, u guys are # 1 folk #1 from the get go


----------



## pencil5757 (Oct 1, 2018)

Looks great 57 for me


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

My guess 711 and I was U.S. Army so 117.


----------



## Kottonmouth (Dec 10, 2019)

184. Good luck to all!!!


----------



## Jacoza (Feb 28, 2019)

367 :koolaid:


----------



## swarbt119 (Jan 12, 2011)

Awesome slingshot. 409


----------



## dogcatchersito (Jun 6, 2012)

Well traveled, so I want to use 212.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

I want a shooter from everybody! So I have to go with my lucky number that has won me...uhhh nothin' so far. But...Hey! It's my lucky #. 7!

Thanx for the chance!


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

WWWWait Is that, *THE! "*Well Traveled Slingshot?" :blink:

Dang! No.

Sorry for spitting on the monitor.


----------



## JaxBaron (Feb 14, 2020)

SJAaz said:


> JaxBaron said:
> 
> 
> > That is a beautiful slingshot! Nice work guys.
> ...


Sorry lol 739


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Well done men! Yes, capturing the true colors, iridescence, and subtle grain etc. can be maddening. I feel for you.

27 please


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Ibojoe said:


> This one may have magical powers to it guys. It's very attractive. As a matter of fact dust is very attracted to it! LoL
> Sure got a witchy feel to it. Can't wait for the lucky winner to see it in person. It's extra special.


Here is a story guys! When Chris and I talked, we decided that we needed a wood with a fairly plain grain because we didn't know what the fracking would do. So Chris chose a linden fork and shaped it down almost done. We decided that I would try to get the lightening to run up the handle then split and go up the forks. Man, I sweat bullets over that but ended up done. Back to Chris for final wood work then over to Joe. There is where we hit a snag. It would seem everywhere the lightening traveled left carbon which was like a magnet to his finish! Every time he would come back to it, it would look like a giant fuzz ball! LOL. I don't know how he finally got around that, but he did. Guy knows his stuff!


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

SJAaz said:


> Ibojoe said:
> 
> 
> > This one may have magical powers to it guys. It's very attractive. As a matter of fact dust is very attracted to it! LoL
> ...


Maybe we need to include a dust cloth in the give away package. Lol


----------



## J3ff (Apr 12, 2019)

I'll take numbers 13 and 498 if I could


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Don't normally participate in these type of things... but this one is especially cool... neat effects and finish... so 753 it is!


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

128 - Thanks!


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Awesome fork buddy! . Love the look! . Your work is awesome. I will take 800 thanks for the chance ! 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikmaq_indian (Mar 5, 2020)

Beautiful fork! I'll pick 556.

Sent from my SM-J260AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

thanks for the chance and the double chance (USAF 82-88) 3 AND 63


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

good luck to all


----------



## publicalias (Apr 8, 2020)

The stay at home order caused me to pickup shooting a slingshot as a new hobby; therefore, my guess is 19.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## KotonCandyRandy (Apr 11, 2020)

Beautiful piece! Lemme get 628


----------



## NSFC (Mar 31, 2020)

I thought i posted already but i didnt see it. ill guess again with 77


----------



## SS-NC (Apr 7, 2020)

Sweet, thanks for the chance. My # 8


----------



## Andy23 (Mar 26, 2018)

Beautiful frame! I will have 500.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Thats absolutely beautiful, of course Im in!

357 please!


----------



## Chadlee (Mar 30, 2020)

Very kind of you and great job on this beauty. My guess is 187


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

NSFC said:


> I thought i posted already but i didnt see it. ill guess again with 77


Yeah, I gotcha down for 77.


----------



## thelzer101 (Apr 4, 2020)

Dang, that's purdy, I throw my hat in with 44.

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikmaq_indian (Mar 5, 2020)

I still cant get over this beautiful slinger.. everyone's touch really made this beauty special. The lightning effect is super wicked too. Good luck to all!

Sent from my SM-J260AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Chadlee said:


> Very kind of you and great job on this beauty. My guess is 187


Chadlee....

That number is taken by Island made. please pick 'nother.


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

SJAaz said:


> Chadlee said:
> 
> 
> > Very kind of you and great job on this beauty. My guess is 187
> ...


That must be a special number


----------



## UncleWhoa! (Apr 15, 2020)

Three Mile Smile - Aerosmith Therefore 3.


----------



## dogcatchersito (Jun 6, 2012)

treeman said:


> Here's a neat project that a few of us have been working on for a little while now. Let's just say it's a 'well traveled' slingshot. I carved it out of a fork from a Linden tree here in the garden state. From here it went to SJAaz where he put this unbelieveable electro-fracked lightning effect on it. It's amazing. Then it went on to lbojoe in Arkansas for the finish work. After taking a bazillion pics, I've resigned myself to the fact that I cant capture the colors of this finish in a picture. Its Iridescent. I'm having a hard time even describing it except to say that it's really really cool!
> So that's New Jersey to Arizona to Arkansas. Now that its finished, the three of us have decided to continue its journey, and give it away. We've elected Steve (SJAaz) as the grand poobah of the give away and will answer questions if any.
> Ok. Here's the rules: steve has drawn a number that is between 1 and 1000. Simply reply to this thread with your guess. The closest guess to Steve's number wins. If you are a current or former member of the armed forces, you get an extra guess.
> That's it. Good luck everyone and thanks for looking.


When is the contest slated to end? I don't think I saw it.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

SJAaz said:


> Hi guys...
> 
> Just want to say that I don't want to limit this just to North America. If you are a member, we'll work out the shipping somehow. Also, if you are a vet, not only do you get two guesses, but I'll foot the bill no matter where. Today is the 5TH. of Apr. so lets run the give away until the 20th. That should give everyone a chance to get in.
> 
> ...


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

UncleWhoa! said:


> Three Mile Smile - Aerosmith Therefore 3.


Three has been taken by Hoggy. Please pick again.


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

dogcatchersito said:


> treeman said:
> 
> 
> > Here's a neat project that a few of us have been working on for a little while now. Let's just say it's a 'well traveled' slingshot. I carved it out of a fork from a Linden tree here in the garden state. From here it went to SJAaz where he put this unbelieveable electro-fracked lightning effect on it. It's amazing. Then it went on to lbojoe in Arkansas for the finish work. After taking a bazillion pics, I've resigned myself to the fact that I cant capture the colors of this finish in a picture. Its Iridescent. I'm having a hard time even describing it except to say that it's really really cool!
> ...


Ends the 20th.


----------



## Palmettoflyer (Nov 15, 2019)

Beautiful! Almost missed this.

Feeling number 632


----------



## Lead Flinger (Feb 15, 2019)

ok I'll play 182 and 762 (U.S. Army 1993-2014)

That really is one unique Slingshot Beautiful guys.


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Okay all you late night movers (don't go ugly early. :imslow: ) Tonight is the end of it. If you aint in with your number, best do it before midnight because I'm going to announce the winner tomorrow.


----------



## dogcatchersito (Jun 6, 2012)

SJAaz said:


> dogcatchersito said:
> 
> 
> > treeman said:
> ...


Thanks brotha for the prompt response

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## thelzer101 (Apr 4, 2020)

The suspense is killing me, who was the lucky one to get this gorgeous sling?

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

thelzer101 said:


> The suspense is killing me, who was the lucky one to get this gorgeous sling?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


I suppose we should have posted the winner here as well. Steve had posted a "last call" thread, and we just sorta migrated to that one. Oops! 
Anyway, the winner of the give away is Sling-and-Shot. We were happy to see that he won it with his military bonus chance. 
This was so much fun, I'm sure we'll be doing another give away soon. 
Thanks for following along


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

thelzer101 said:


> The suspense is killing me, who was the lucky one to get this gorgeous sling?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


That would be me Sir, and very lucky I feel. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thelzer101 (Apr 4, 2020)

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> thelzer101 said:
> 
> 
> > The suspense is killing me, who was the lucky one to get this gorgeous sling?
> ...


Good for you sir, I imagine it will be a great shooter.

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Sorry guys, my bad. Should have post here also.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Yay! Sling-N-Shot! Thanx for the chance SJAaz!


----------



## Chadlee (Mar 30, 2020)

Congratulations Sling-N-Shoot!


----------



## dogcatchersito (Jun 6, 2012)

Congrats brotha, at least let us know how you get along with SLING-N-SHOT

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikmaq_indian (Mar 5, 2020)

Congratulations my friend! Enjoy that beaut!!

Sent from my SM-J260AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

66????


----------

